# Nevada City Classic



## A4B45200 (Aug 28, 2004)

Not exactly the Tour de France, but Lance is gonna show up at a local race leading up to it:

Nevada City Classic

Lance, Levi and Horner must need extra training for the Tour.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

A Mr Lemond has won this race in the past so it has a good legacy factor.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Salute*

These 3 guys(Levi, Chris, and Lance) are having the time of their life. Everywhere they go, they are relaxed, enjoying the racing scene, getting a kick out of the impact they are having. Before, they were all too serious, but this comeback is a whole new attitude. Very refreshing. That's what cycling should be.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Yeh but*



Mootsie said:


> A Mr Lemond has one this race in the past so it has a good legacy factor.


Lemond doesn't sell out the crowds. Bitter dude, glad my Lemond Alpe D Huez is in the trash.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

dagger said:


> Lemond doesn't sell out the crowds. Bitter dude, glad my Lemond Alpe D Huez is in the trash.


Wow, in the trash, really? Talk about bitter.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> Wow, in the trash, really? Talk about bitter.


 lol...nahhh....car hit me....really glad because I got a new Felt FC.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Who's going? I will be there. This has been quite a year for me, 1st the TOC, now this race and then the Tour! I wish every year was like this!


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Chad Gerlach won it once also, that is one hard race. Those three are really living the dream these days.

Brian


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

This will raise the popularity of the race even further now. Good on them for choosing to stay in America to test their legs against themselves and also keep in sync with the 'racing' scene with regards to preparation and getting up early etc.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

dagger said:


> These 3 guys(Levi, Chris, and Lance) are having the time of their life. Everywhere they go, they are relaxed, enjoying the racing scene, getting a kick out of the impact they are having. Before, they were all too serious, but this comeback is a whole new attitude. Very refreshing. That's what cycling should be.


Right on.

Lance and Levi seem to get along very, very well as seen from the fun they have during their Giro videos and such. Plus, their fun banter about racing and their frequent training together.

Not to mention, they're usually seated together at the meal tables.

Wait, OMG they're man-dating!!! 

It's really cool to see them having fun, even during the big races. I'm sure this helps relaxes the team as well during the events.

I can see it right now: 

TdF, July.

Lance, Levi and Horner, together with Popo making jokes and laughing all around.

Contador asks: What the eff is soo funny? 

Storms off.

Laughter ensues.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Nevada City is hardly a "local race"... read the winner's list.. .it's been one of the premier races in the country since most of us were in diapers.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

It's great that these guy's have enough 'clout' to race wherever they choose without some Team Director Sportif nixing races "for the good of the team" It's great they aren't all freaked-out about 'risking their chances' of making the Tour because of a crash or injury. 

The Nevada City racecourse looks intense. Wonder if the Euro-Pros would like it? They might wank. Good On these big name guys for racing in the US..It certainly adds to the stature of the races.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

dagger said:


> These 3 guys(Levi, Chris, and Lance) are having the time of their life. Everywhere they go, they are relaxed, enjoying the racing scene, getting a kick out of the impact they are having. Before, they were all too serious, but this comeback is a whole new attitude. Very refreshing. That's what cycling should be.


if that is their attitude - then they are not serious and will get their assess beat.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> The Nevada City racecourse looks intense.


That would be an understatement!

The fall-away corner at the bottom of the descent is still etched on my brain 36 years on ...

Best race I ever took part in--great that I'll be able to say I raced two races that L.A. also competed in--the other being the Gastown Grand Prix in Vancouver.


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes, that fall-away corner is wild and the climb every lap should favor the 3 amigos. I hope to go and watch


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I've raced Gastown - always in the rain, fun!


----------



## davidsthubbins (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone know if this is televised?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

gratuitous old school pic from Nevada City.

or was it Bisbee? can't remember but both are killer famous courses. 

name the roadies... two of 'em are gimme's but the third, you gots to know your stuff.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> gratuitous old school pic from Nevada City.
> 
> or was it Bisbee? can't remember but both are killer famous courses.
> 
> name the roadies... two of 'em are gimme's but the third, you gots to know your stuff.


my head is a little foggy but it looks like Boyer and Howard, but I am not sure who the other guy is.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> I've raced Gastown - always in the rain, fun!


your idea of fun is a little odd...
only good thing about the rain is that when you went down, the road rash was less intense 
someone tried to go 2 wide on the fall away in the early laps--boy did he look surprised


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

It's been along time, but could be interesting meeting between Gerlach and Armstrong.
Chad and Lance had a toe-to-toe at the OTC years ago that got Chad the heave ho.
Don't think there is a lot of love between the two, and Gerlach is really making a strong comeback and Sacrament his home town and has a lot of fans pulling for him.
I'm sure Chad would love to win this one. Brutal tough course, huge crowds, hot weather, and lot's of hot chick around the course make it even better for a a great fathers day race !
Love to see Chad win here and kick Lance, Levi, and Chris's ass.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

yes, and chad won the Tour De Nez stage today in Truckee, interesting. 

I too was based in Sac and a friend of Chads, I never had the balls to do Nevada City of course.

Should be awesome, I say Levi wins.

Brian


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Boyer, J. Howard and Bob Cook(?)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

steelbikerider said:


> Boyer, J. Howard and Bob Cook(?)


we have a winnar!

with a name like steelbikerider... nuff said.

and a moment of silence for Cook, who was taken from us too soon and IMO had the talent of a Howard / Boyer, plus perhaps a bit more.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*lol*



uzziefly said:


> TdF, July.
> 
> Lance, Levi and Horner, together with Popo making jokes and laughing all around.
> 
> ...


haha.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

dagger said:


> haha.


I must add, the jokes are about Contador too. I bet even Klöden will laugh.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

paredown said:


> That would be an understatement!
> 
> The fall-away corner at the bottom of the descent is still etched on my brain 36 years on ...
> 
> Best race I ever took part in--great that I'll be able to say I raced two races that L.A. also competed in--the other being the Gastown Grand Prix in Vancouver.


'73? Maybe we raced it together. I think I rode a massive juniors field and got dropped halfway thru. The roar of the spectators heading into that sharp left-hander was deafening. Felt like hitting a homerun in front of a large crowd at Candlestick. They get to see many spills at that corner. Made me wonder if they came to see blood or what.:idea: 

Going anaerobic for up to a minute each lap was not my idea of fun. There was some fast kids back in them days.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Just got a link from the BIL who live s in Nevada City inside the course. 
Live video
http://www.sacbee.com/latest/story/1961641.html


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I bet..*



bas said:


> if that is their attitude - then they are not serious and will get their assess beat.


I bet actually with that attitude they'll do better.. Think about it, when you're on a ride and you are stressed it's so much harder, when you relax, things come together and it's not as tiring.. At least for me anyway..


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

fast ferd said:


> '73? Maybe we raced it together.


Bad math on my part-1972 I raced the main event since in Canada I had already progressed to 'Senior A'--more or less like Cat 1 came to be.

My buddies--Ross Darnell, Ron Hayman, Marc Akerstream and I drove from Vancouver in my ancient International Harvester panel truck--24 hours stopping only for food and gas. We slept outside, went for a warmup ride out to the Yuba the day before & then lined up for the main event. We were inspired by Bill Wild (multiple winner--who had coached us a little as juniors) who had stories of the circuit, although he didn't come in '72. Ron Hayman went on to become a founding Schwinn-7-11 team member--although he may have raced the junior event that year. (Marc went on to become a stuntman, and died way too young... you can see him on IMDB)

I was the only one from our little group of four to finish the senior event, although I suffered terribly in the heat (it was in the 90s--the previous week we had raced it had been in the 50s!). I remember missing the crucial break, & then dicing up those rollers every lap with a guy who was a bit of a local favorite.

I was with a small 'group' who were lapped by Walters and Davis just as they came in for their sprint finish.

That winter I broke my leg skiing & never really got back to the same level of fitness and never got back to California to race again...

Edit: I found the picture from Bicycling--the writing is terrible, but years ago I marked Dave Walters, my pal Ross and I'm a little further back...


----------

